# Please Welcome our new Think Tank Analysts.



## Kompromat

Hello.

As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.

These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.

Please welcome.

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Welcome Aboard.

Pakistan Defence.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
54


----------



## khanboy007

*Congratulations guys*

*




*

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

wish you all best of luck for improving the quality of the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Emmie

Congratulations!

@Azlan Haider 
@Aamna14 
@Casus Belli 
@Neptune 
@Jessica_L
@KAL-EL 
@Chinese-Dragon 
@nair 
@Indos 
@500 
@vostok 
@Wholegrain

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Parul

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KingMamba

Congratsz

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Side-Winder

Congrats guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

Congrats to everybody. 

Screw @500 

This liar and propagandist gets think tank, only due to his military related threads but when it comes to politics he's an IDF mouthpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I am a Think Tank now, which means I can Think, and it means I can drive a Tank.  

(Except I can't).

Thanks though guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am a Think Tank now, which means I can Think, and it means I can drive a Tank.
> 
> (Except I can't).
> 
> Thanks though guys.


* X *rating

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

For me I don't care for a think tank and won't get it anyways since I don't look at the world from a logistical and materialistic POV, truth and justice is more important for me. 

That being said, @al-Hasani should get a think tank for his knowledge on the Arabic world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kloitra

Congratulations guys.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am a Think Tank now, which means I can Think, and it means I can drive a Tank.
> 
> (Except I can't).
> 
> Thanks though guys.



You can't think? 

@Aeronaut 

A complete crap of an off topic post, totally deserving a negative rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am a Think Tank now, which means I can Think, and it means I can drive a Tank.
> 
> (Except I can't).
> 
> Thanks though guys.



You are one of the sanest Chinese Member on this Forum!  Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sorry @Aeronaut I accidentally gave you a negative rating for the OP in this thread. Reverted it now.

Embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Now a bloody Israeli is a Think Tank on a Pakistani defense forum !!!!! 

@Aeronaut 

I strongly condemn this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Congratulations to all

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fiji

wtf is this

i want think tank too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

RAMPAGE said:


> Now a bloody Israeli is a Think Tank on a Pakistani defense forum !!!!!
> 
> @Aeronaut
> 
> I strongly condemn this.



That's not my issue, that he's Israeli, but his pure arrogance which I will explain when I come back from Friday prayer. I will explain why there aren't high quality posts in the I/P related threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Congrats to all the think tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakEye

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> Pakistan Defence.








Congratulation & Welcome to New Analyzers 

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

Congratulations to all the people who are selected.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @Jessica_L should've been introduced as an Haitian-Pakistani instead of just 'Haiti' - Shes one of us !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

Congratulations to all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indischer

Congratulations to all promotees!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am a Think Tank now, *which means I can Think*, and it means I can drive a Tank.
> 
> (Except I can't).
> 
> Thanks though guys.




From now on!! 

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Yaar mera no. kab ayega........................ 

Think Tank na sahi kam sey kam TROLL TANK toh hu hi me.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

Congratulations all around ..do good & stay good


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Congrats to everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

arp2041 said:


> Yaar mera no. kab ayega........................
> 
> Think Tank na sahi kam sey kam TROLL TANK toh hu hi me.....................



You don't need a badge, you are popularly acknowledged Troll Tank!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Kloitra said:


> You don't need a badge, you are popularly acknowledged Troll Tank!



bas kar pagley....ab rulayega kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khujliwal

Congratulations
@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Beware that with higher roles comes responsibility that should reflect in your Posts going forward. If you are in doubt before posting, let me review the content so that no body raises a fingure. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## scorpionx

khujliwal said:


> *Beware that with higher roles comes responsibility* that should reflect in your Posts going forward. If you are in doubt before posting, let me review the content so that no body raises a fingure. Cheers.


Oh yes yes. Stan lee perhaps borrowed this line from you, isn't?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@RAMPAGE

@500 Has been picked for his valueable work in military section. 

Defence.pk picks the right decision not the populist ones.

Hazzy and you have the right to express your discontent, though only in a respectable tone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

Heartiest congratulations to all promotees .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khujliwal

scorpionx said:


> Oh yes yes. Stan lee perhaps borrowed this line from you, isn't?


If the legend be true, stan lee is a Side issue.
Infact I believe he is just mamuLee.


----------



## energym

Congratulations @500 @nair @vostok @KAL-EL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

fiji said:


> wtf is this
> 
> i want think tank too










Hazzy997 said:


> That's not my issue, that he's Israeli, but his pure arrogance which I will explain when I come back from Friday prayer. I will explain why there aren't high quality posts in the I/P related threads.


Put his nationality and our disagreements aside, he deserves this promotion and his posts are informative. He has never insulted anybody.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

Aeronaut said:


> @RAMPAGE
> 
> @500 Has been picked for his valueable work in military section.
> 
> Defence.pk picks the right decision not the populist ones.
> 
> Hazzy and you have the right to express your discontent, though only in a *respectable tone.*


I'll use the kind of tone which I think is appropriate.

Having said that, nobody's stopping you from doing your job. you can give me an infraction or ban me anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Congratulations to everyone! Specially @Wholegrain @500 and @Jessica_L 
Well deserved guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

congrats guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

@Aeronaut though this thread is not for nominations/suggestions, but I would like to take the opportunity to nominate few posters from Arab section which in my opinion could prove a valuable addition to the forum TT group ......

@Mosamania
@Arabian Legend
@al-Hasani
@Yzd Khalifa

Butt shaib ka bi kuch karo bhai ..... @Armstrong y you give up that title previously......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaibi

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.


Congratulations! Welcome aboard to the PDF team!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

@Aeronaut @BLACKEAGLE @RAMPAGE 

Sir, I know exactly why he was nominated for his posts on weapons and weapon systems which I too noticed were neat, however, you're giving credibility to someone who's very arrogant regarding the Israeli/Palestinian conflict and this only encourages him to keep being arrogant. This is exactly how he is:

No occupation, no israel never used WP, No israel never killed civilians that's a Palestinian fairy tale, no you killed your own people, Palestinians defend themselves for Iranian money, Egypt Egypt Egypt, Iran Iran Iran, no we have nothing to do with the situation in Gaza, no settlements don't cause problems, ..........

Despite things being very clear and supported by facts he is still in denial and very arrogant. This is what prevents all of us from having a reasonable discussion on the I/P conflict and why there are low quality posts full of everyone cursing and mocking each other. Because you mods don't warn these people from such grave arrogance, if you warned him from that he would start behaving like an honest reasonable human being and people will follow. THere would be dialogue, however, you're letting him off the hook with his false narratives and propaganda where he consistently tries to push the same lies until people believe him. This guy most likely has a job related to giving Israel a better reputation and he's doing it through deception and wrong methods. 

If he will have this attitude none of us could have a serious discussion at all. Just go look at every thread related to the I/P conflict and see his arrogance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

jaibi said:


> Congratulations! Welcome aboard to the PDF team!



Are you a mod or think tank lol?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

HRK said:


> @Aeronaut though this thread is not for nominations/suggestions, but I would like to take the opportunity to nominate few posters from Arab section which in my opinion could prove a valuable addition to the forum TT group ......
> 
> @Mosamania
> @Arabian Legend
> @al-Hasani
> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Butt shaib ka bi kuch karo bhai ..... @Armstrong y you give up that title previously......


This is outrageous! What about me?
.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jaibi

KingMamba said:


> Are you a mod or think tank lol?


A little of both  , duel roles, KM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am a Think Tank now, which means I can Think, and it means I can drive a Tank.
> 
> (Except I can't).
> 
> Thanks though guys.


 u forgot the *ANAL*yst part...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Thanks to everybody and congratulations to all new think tanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## genmirajborgza786

congrats guys



Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> Welcome Aboard.
> Pakistan Defence.


_aur mujhe bhool gaye_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dray

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am a Think Tank now, *which means I can Think,* and it means I can drive a Tank.
> 
> (Except I can't).
> 
> Thanks though guys.





DRAY said:


> From now on!!
> 
> Congratulations!!




Okay, 1st one was your post, 2nd one was my post, now, how the 2nd post qualifies for a negative rating? I expected a smile back instead.
However, you might have misunderstood my post and might want to remove the negative rating.

@WebMaster Is this the purpose of negative ratings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

BLACKEAGLE said:


> This is outrageous! What about me?
> .



sorry just forgot you .... I strongly suggest you .... your name should be on top of the list ....

but after you inclusion in the list whole Arab section will be in TT group ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Congrats to all you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

DRAY said:


> Okay, 1st one was your post, 2nd one was my post, now, how the 2nd post qualifies for a negative rating? I expected a smile back instead.
> However, you might have misunderstood my post and might want to remove the negative rating.
> 
> @WebMaster Is this the purpose of negative ratings?



Sorry my Opera browser wasn't showing the correct icons, I have reverted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Congrats everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joekrish

Congrats to all the new TT's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.


Congrats all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

May the record of my epic "fail" be preserved for all eternity:

I have given several wrong post ratings by accident

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Good choices Congrats guys

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan


By the way also include someone to counter @500 



HRK said:


> @Aeronaut though this thread is not for nominations/suggestions, but I would like to take the opportunity to nominate few posters from Arab section which in my opinion could prove a valuable addition to the forum TT group ......
> 
> @Mosamania
> @Arabian Legend
> @al-Hasani
> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Butt shaib ka bi kuch karo bhai ..... @Armstrong y you give up that title previously......



Did you got funding from Habibis --- As you have Included total KSA population of PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## livingdead

congrats to all...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

LoveIcon said:


> Did you got funding from Habibis --- As you have Included total KSA population of PDF



No but trying my luck ..... 

if succeed than well played for me ..... if failed will recommend some members from Iran and Syria ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Lol, people with 100 posts and people who post nothing of value, only talk in chit chat threads are getting promoted, while so many good members are being ignored.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

KingMamba said:


> Are you a mod or think tank lol?


between wala


----------



## RAMPAGE

KingMamba said:


> Are you a mod or think tank lol?


He's a "Banned guy posting."


----------



## livingdead

Hashshāshīn said:


> Lol, people with 100 posts and people who post nothing of value, only talk in chit chat threads are getting promoted, while so many good members are being ignored.


who were ignored?


----------



## Edison Chen

Hashshāshīn said:


> Lol, people with 100 posts and people who post nothing of value, only talk in chit chat threads are getting promoted, while so many good members are being ignored.



I agree with you, especially this KAL-EL, contributed nothing valuable things but trolling pictures. This is how think tank works....

You can check all his postings, 5 of latest 10 postings are all trolling pictures, the other 5 postings are talking about women.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Edison Chen said:


> I agree with you, especially this KAL-EL, contributed nothing valuable things but trolling pictures. This is how think tank works....
> 
> You can check all his postings, 5 of latest 10 postings are all trolling pictures, the other 5 postings are talking about women.



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Edison Chen said:


> I agree with you, especially this KAL-EL, contributed nothing valuable things but trolling pictures. This is how think tank works....
> 
> You can check all his postings, 5 of latest 10 postings are all trolling pictures, the other 5 postings are talking about women.



Dude - Thinking and finding suitable picture itself is hard job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KAL-EL

Thank you everyone, and congrats to all the new think tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

LOL! Don't hate on @KAL-EL 

I'm actually proud for him. 

KAL, are you Pakistani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL! Don't hate on @KAL-EL
> 
> I'm actually proud for him.
> 
> KAL, are you Pakistani?


nope.. Indian..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL! Don't hate on @KAL-EL
> 
> I'm actually proud for him.
> 
> KAL, are you Pakistani?



Thank you @Hazzy997. No, I'm not. My bloodline is Scottish and Irish. Btw, hope you Mom is doing ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Thanks a lot guys.

I really dont want to start the argue here, but only some corrections:



Hazzy997 said:


> This is exactly how he is:
> 
> No occupation


I was talking only about Gaza.



> no israel never used WP


I never said that. I said Israel used only smoke rounds, which are not banned by any conventions in any circumstances. Israel never used incendiary rounds which are banned in populated areas.



> No israel never killed civilians


I never said that.



> and this only encourages him to keep being arrogant.


I would answer much more harshly to ur false claims. Now I am trying to be calm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

KAL-EL said:


> Thank you @Hazzy997. No, I'm not. My bloodline is Scottish and Irish. Btw, hope you Mom is doing ok.



Everything is great thanks, hEEEEEYYYY. IRISH 

All my friends are Irish I love Irish people they're very pro Palestinian too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan



Congratulations All of You !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## livingdead

@Hazzy997 mate.. you should give a bit more credit to 500 for his knowledge in defence matters also for the fact that he rarely gets abusive. He defends his motherland here, which even though you find annoying because you are palestinian is not exactly a crime.


----------



## Armstrong

KAL-EL said:


> Thank you @Hazzy997. No, I'm not. My bloodline is Scottish and Irish. Btw, hope you Mom is doing ok.


 
In that case - I'm looking forward to hearing you play the bagpipe on Saint Patrick's Day !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

> I was talking only about Gaza.



Oh yeah sure you were, UN considers Gaza occupied to this day. 




> I never said that. I said Israel used only smoke rounds, which are not banned by any conventions in any circumstances. Israel never used incendiary rounds which are banned in populated areas.



Here we go with it again, there's a whole Human rights watch documentary and report on it including your own military admitting up to it. 



> I never said that.



So when an amnesty report documented civilians targeted did you not call it "Palestinian fairytales"? 



> I would answer much more harshly to ur false claims. Now I am trying to be calm



You scared me, liar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

hinduguy said:


> @Hazzy997 mate.. you should give a bit more credit to 500 for his knowledge in defence matters also for the fact that he rarely gets abusive. He defends his motherland here, which even though you find annoying because you are palestinian is not exactly a crime.


 
Not to mention @500 has the picture of one of the most beautiful ladies I've ever seen as his avatar !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

hinduguy said:


> @Hazzy997 mate.. you should give a bit more credit to 500 for his knowledge in defence matters also for the fact that he rarely gets abusive. He defends his motherland here, which even though you find annoying because you are palestinian is not exactly a crime.



I'm cool with that mate but not cool with arrogance, he has never taken responsibility for his nations actions and goes to the extreme of self denial through lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

Armstrong said:


> In that case - I'm looking forward to hearing you play the bagpipe on Saint Patrick's Day !



Well I could... but I wouldn't want to give all my friends here a huge case of ear depression

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm cool with that mate but not cool with arrogance, he has never taken responsibility for his nations actions and goes to the extreme of self denial through lying.


this is a defence forum, and vast majority of people here are nationalist to large degree, you are expecting a lot I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

hinduguy said:


> this is a defence forum, and vast majority of people here are nationalist to large degree, you are expecting a lot I guess.


 
Oh shut-up you Gora Indian who worships the Queen & dreams of joining her Royal Guards one day !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

hinduguy said:


> this is a defence forum, and vast majority of people here are nationalist to large degree, you are expecting a lot I guess.



That's fine,  

I'm just going to refer to him as the 'Liar' from now on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Armstrong said:


> Oh shut-up you Gora Indian who worships the Queen & dreams of joining her Royal Guards one day !


queen se jyada uski bahu I dream about ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Thanks every one !!

@RAMPAGE What happened bro ? why so angry ?


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm cool with that mate but not cool with arrogance, he has never taken responsibility for his nations actions and goes to the extreme of self denial through lying.



He is a propaganda machine though, so I think I should do super propaganda against India, then I will eventually become admin then I send all Indians on permanent vacation, then I get super bored and quit the forum lol. Diabolical

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations to the new Think Tanks.``

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

KingMamba said:


> He is a propaganda machine though, so I think I should do super propaganda against India, then I will eventually become admin then I send all Indians on permanent vacation, then I get super bored and quit the forum lol. Diabolical



He sure is a propaganda machine,  

I'm the only Palestinian here I wonder why I wasn't promoted. 

Probably because the not so great quality of my posts but as I said I can't be reasonable with an IDF colonialist mouthpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Hazzy997 said:


> He sure is a propaganda machine,
> 
> I'm the only Palestinian here I wonder why I wasn't promoted.
> 
> Probably because the not so great quality of my posts but as I said I can't be reasonable with an IDF colonialist mouthpiece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Azlan Haider said:


> Thanks every one !!
> 
> @RAMPAGE What happened bro ? why so angry ?


Congratulations sirgee 

kia hua ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

I think we should bring back 'opinionator' post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

@Azlan Haider @Aamna14 @Casus Belli @Neptune @Jessica_L @KAL-EL @Chinese-Dragon @nair @Indos @500 @vostok @Wholegrain

Congratulations guys.

I think @Yzd Khalifa and @rmi5 too deserve to be think tank analysts.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KAL-EL

hinduguy said:


> nope.. Indian..



I seriously would like to observe a Holi Festival though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

@American Pakistani 
Thanks buddy 

@KAL-EL 
Congrats man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

hinduguy said:


> @Hazzy997 mate.. you should give a bit more credit to 500 for his knowledge in defence matters also for the fact that he rarely gets abusive. He defends his motherland here, which even though you find annoying because you are palestinian is not exactly a crime.


It's not his motherland. I doubt his mother was even born there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rmi5

@Casus Belli - Turkey

Are you from Türkiye? 

@Indos @500 @vostok @Wholegrain @Azlan Haider @Aamna14 @Neptune @Jessica_L @nair @Chinese-Dragon 

Congrats Guys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## janon

RAMPAGE said:


> It's not his motherland. I doubt his mother was even born there.


That's not what 'motherland' means. Motherland is a place where a person is born, not where his mother was born. It's the land being figuratively called 'mother'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KAL-EL

rmi5 said:


> @American Pakistani
> Thanks buddy
> 
> @KAL-EL
> Congrats man



Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

@@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@@Casus Belli - Turkey
@@Neptune - Turkey
@@Jessica_L - Haiti
@@KAL-EL - United States
@@Chinese-Dragon - China
@@nair - India
@@Indos - Indonesia
@@500 - Israel
@@vostok - Russia
@@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Congratulations all the new *THINK TANK: ANALYSTS . *Enjoy your new responsibilities

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Children---when they want to act as adults----most of the time forget the basic fundamentals. Same thing with the managers of this very board----.

I have noticed that most of the TT members do not have an introduction of themselves on their PROFILE page. Some of them have blocked the profile page.

I have always urged in the early years to have made it mandatory for every member to have some basic info on their profile page----and for TT and mods---a little more extensive background information----.

It is just simple basic common sense----when you go to listent to a lecture---the speaker introduces him/herself and gives a little background of themselves to make the listener aware of where they are coming from.

Go to a court of law---and you have to tell everyone your specialty---come on CNN and you have to say who you are and what your background is-----but on DEFENCE.PK no such thing----do the Adminstrators here even know if such a thing exists in the rest of the world.

Question to @WebMaster ----why is @VCheng not a TT by now----if anyone who would deserve this title, that would be him.

Look beyond your nose gentlemen---look beyond your nose---.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## forcetrip

Hazzy997 said:


> @Aeronaut @BLACKEAGLE @RAMPAGE
> 
> Sir, I know exactly why he was nominated for his posts on weapons and weapon systems which I too noticed were neat, however, you're giving credibility to someone who's very arrogant regarding the Israeli/Palestinian conflict and this only encourages him to keep being arrogant. This is exactly how he is:
> 
> No occupation, no israel never used WP, No israel never killed civilians that's a Palestinian fairy tale, no you killed your own people, Palestinians defend themselves for Iranian money, Egypt Egypt Egypt, Iran Iran Iran, no we have nothing to do with the situation in Gaza, no settlements don't cause problems, ..........
> 
> Despite things being very clear and supported by facts he is still in denial and very arrogant. This is what prevents all of us from having a reasonable discussion on the I/P conflict and why there are low quality posts full of everyone cursing and mocking each other. Because you mods don't warn these people from such grave arrogance, if you warned him from that he would start behaving like an honest reasonable human being and people will follow. THere would be dialogue, however, you're letting him off the hook with his false narratives and propaganda where he consistently tries to push the same lies until people believe him. This guy most likely has a job related to giving Israel a better reputation and he's doing it through deception and wrong methods.
> 
> If he will have this attitude none of us could have a serious discussion at all. Just go look at every thread related to the I/P conflict and see his arrogance.



Well every person has his or her propaganda to spread around. The reason for his promotion is "How" his propaganda is spread. He will constantly bombard you with his point of view in a respectable manner. That is the key. To put your point forward in a non hostile way without getting personal. Obviously I know some of his points are unbelievable and I am sure he does too. But the package he presents serves him and his country very well. Over all a very impressive poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

forcetrip said:


> Well every person has his or her propaganda to spread around. The reason for his promotion is how his propaganda is spread. He will constantly bombard you with his point of view in a respectable manner. That is the key. To put your point forward in a non hostile without getting personal. Obviously I know some of his points are unbelievable and I am sure he does too. But the package he presents serves him and his country very well. Over all a very impressive poster.



Agreed.

@500 is a good poster, in that he does argue in a rational and respectable way. 

And he serves the interests of his country, which may not be palatable to a lot of people, but he does it in a rational and thought-out manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.




Well come all.

Let us hope that they really improve the PDF.

Best of luck!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

Congrats to new think tanks.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Good development. Congrats to all TTs. Though I guess there are few more deserving TTs on this forum too like Yzd Khalifa, VChang, Mastan Khan, Cherokee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syedali73

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.


Congrats to all well-deserving TT analysts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Congrats everyone. @VCheng is also a good poster, he should be considered too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## friendly_troll96

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kurup

Congratulations to all the promoted THINK TANK: ANALYSTs .......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dem!god

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan


Congratulation to all....on their promotion.........

@Aamna14 you still there......u said, u quit........
anyway congrats.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 45'22'

no Bangladeshi members 
@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan life

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.


Congratulation to all who have been selected for this purpose now u people have more responsibility to provide more quality information with little less ambiguity

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dem!god said:


> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> 
> Congratulation to all....on their promotion.........
> 
> @Aamna14 you still there......u said, u quit........
> anyway congrats.....


what .... my name is not there

MODS/ADMIN ........ Dekh loonga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Developereo

Hazzy997 said:


> he's an IDF mouthpiece.



Having a difference of opinion is fine, as long as it is communicated and debated in a civil manner.

Congratulations to all. Well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dem!god

GURU DUTT said:


> what .... my name is not there
> 
> MODS/ADMIN ........ Dekh loonga


hehehe...koi nai..sirji....
...next time vote hoga...to aap ko hi chuna jayega........
abhi ke liye....isse kaam chalo aap.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

Congratz to all, especially my friends @Azlan Haider and @Aamna14. Truly deserving!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dem!god said:


> hehehe...koi nai..sirji....
> ...next time vote hoga...to aap ko hi chuna jayega........
> abhi ke liye....isse kaam chalo aap.....
> 
> View attachment 21234


sahi per aaj saturday hai and waise bhi i have not taken drinks this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

GURU DUTT said:


> sahi per aaj saturday hai and waise bhi i have not taken drinks this year


drinks to humne bhi nai liya hai saat mahino se......
yeha tak ki beer bhi nai piya hai......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dem!god said:


> drinks to humne bhi nai liya hai saat mahino se......
> yeha tak ki beer bhi nai piya hai......


thats great waise 

sharab mai filhaal nahi peeta kyonki nap tol ke peena mujhe psand nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Congrats and Welcome to the club... 


@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Hey @vostok, nice to see you as a fellow Think Tank. I've always liked your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

GURU DUTT said:


> thats great waise
> 
> sharab mai filhaal nahi peeta kyonki nap tol ke peena mujhe psand nahi


hehehe....
nahi pita, ya bhabhi ji ne....ghar se ek do baar nikal diya sharab ke chakkar me....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hey @vostok, nice to see you as a fellow Think Tank. I've always liked your posts.


Thank you! I am also glad to see your name on the list. Our point of view is almost always the same. Eastern Alliance gaining strength.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GURU DUTT

Dem!god said:


> hehehe....
> nahi pita, ya bhabhi ji ne....ghar se ek do baar nikal diya sharab ke chakkar me....


bhabhi ab kuch nahi kehti per jab bachhe sunate hain to bhai bari lagti hai to sochha paise bhi gaye aur baccho ke age izzat bhi kya fayada ... matti pao hun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.




Congrats to all of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KAL-EL

Spring Onion said:


> Congrats to all of you.



Thank you @Spring Onion and again, thank you to everyone else! Also, in case some of them didn't see my post earlier in the thread, I wanted again say congrats to all of the new think tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Thank You very much for all members here who has congratulated us ...... , and congrats for all new TTs.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nair

Thank you very much for all your Wishes.... And congrats to all the new TTA's........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hyde

congrats to all of you

You are a great addition to this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Azlan Haider
@Aamna14
@Casus Belli
@Neptune
@Jessica_L
@KAL-EL
@Chinese-Dragon
@nair
@Indos
@vostok
@Indos

Congratulations guys !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstar08

Congratulations to all who gets promoted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Thank You so much for making me a Think Tank. I really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Congrats to you all also.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pinnacle

@Azlan Haider Congratulations ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

No Arabs yet, this is absurd. Time to prepare oil embargo against @Aeronaut 

What you say? @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Jessica_L said:


> Congrats to you all also.


so you are not leaving pdf then..


----------



## Mugwop

hinduguy said:


> so you are not leaving pdf then..



I'll be staying

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## guluchulo

mera number khab haye gha?


----------



## Chak Bamu

Congratulations people:

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Sorry, I could write any earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Jessica_L said:


> I'll be staying


Hey. Whose the guy in ur DP? I have seen many senior members having this. Many a time it confused me with recognizing a member. Some religious figure?


----------



## guluchulo

WAR-rior said:


> Hey. Whose the guy in ur DP? I have seen many senior members having this. Many a time it confused me with recognizing a member. Some religious figure?



He gave his life away by stopping sucide bomber to blow in his school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

guluchulo said:


> He gave his life away by stopping sucide bomber to blow in his school.


Kya Baat hai. This is true humanity. Whats his name?


----------



## Developereo

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Please be frugal when handing out positive/negative ratings.
Don't devalue your power by using it too often.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Developereo said:


> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Please be frugal when handing out positive/negative ratings.
> Don't devalue your power by using it too often.
> 
> Thanks.



Message received.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Congratz to all the peeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KAL-EL

Developereo said:


> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> *Please be frugal when handing out positive/negative ratings.
> Don't devalue your power by using it too often.*
> 
> Thanks.



Wise words!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Developereo

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Message received.



The comment was not aimed at anyone in particular. Even seasoned title holders get carried away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jarves

Congrats to everyone......

Btw if moderators dont mind me asking this why only pro Pakistani members have been promoted??

Now dont ban me for saying this.


----------



## Manticore

jarves said:


> Congrats to everyone......
> 
> Btw if moderators dont mind me asking this why only pro Pakistani members have been promoted??
> 
> Now dont ban me for saying this.


Rating meter under the profile of the user is a big tool that we've introduced for underdogs to gain exposure among the management for nominations plus we look at the consistent post quality and total number of warnings/ infractions given to that member - we dont have a pro-pak meter rather a quality meter where members can bump reputation of a person


----------



## PoKeMon

Manticore said:


> Rating meter under the profile of the user is a big tool that we've introduced for underdogs to gain exposure among the management for nominations plus we look at the consistent post quality and total number of warnings/ infractions given to that member - we dont have a pro-pak meter rather a quality meter where members can bump reputation of a person



We have more pakistani eligible to rate which finally culminates into more positive ratings to those who are pro pakistan.

Anyways i am not against it, its pak forum, it should look one as well.


----------



## A Town

Congrats to the new Think Tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mastaan

Awesome stuff... Never expected to see a day where an Indian would get a named post in PDF! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## jarves

IND_PAK said:


> We have more pakistani eligible to rate which finally culminates into more positive ratings to those who are pro pakistan.
> .


And one or or two Think tanks from India never give ratings.


----------



## Hakan

I would like to give my congratulations to you guys so I can receive 20 thanks for one post without having to say something meaning full. 

On a serious note congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kaan said:


> I would like to give my congratulations to you guys so I can receive 20 thanks for one post without having to say something meaning full.


*X* Rating

for bribing the Think tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TruthSeeker

To all:

@Azlan Haider - Pakistan
@Aamna14 - Pakistan
@Casus Belli - Turkey
@Neptune - Turkey
@Jessica_L - Haiti
@KAL-EL - United States
@Chinese-Dragon - China
@nair - India
@Indos - Indonesia
@500 - Israel
@vostok - Russia
@Wholegrain - Taiwan

Congratulations and Thank you! for your contributions to this Forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## naveen mishra



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jessica_L said:


> Thank You so much for making me a Think Tank. I really appreciate it.


congrats but also tell me if ur still single.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@Jessica_L and u still didnt answer


----------



## -SINAN-

Casus Belli analyst. 

He should have been something like research&dev.

He shares videos from his YouTube channel. And pictures. But i have yet to seen him write a complete sentence yet alone doing analyze. 

On the other hand our Neptune *always* provides good info s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Sinan said:


> Casus Belli analyst.
> 
> He should have been something like research&dev.
> 
> He shares videos from his YouTube channel. And pictures. But i have yet to seen him write a complete sentence yet alone doing analyze.
> 
> On the other hand Neptune is *always* provides good info s.




long live @Neptune than

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Missile

Congratulations to all of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@KAL-EL @nair @Chinese-Dragon 

congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Jessica_L and u still didnt answer


Kinda single

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Jessica_L said:


> Kinda single


 



Manticore said:


> Rating meter under the profile of the user is a big tool that we've introduced for underdogs to gain exposure among the management for nominations plus we look at the consistent post quality and total number of warnings/ infractions given to that member - we dont have a pro-pak meter rather a quality meter where members can bump reputation of a person


why no Indian mods

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Congrats to all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Aeronaut said:


> Hello.
> 
> As part of our ongoing process to internationalize our intellectual pool, as well as to carry on the tradition to encourage high quality posters we have, after a lengthy process promoted a new batch of Think Tank Analysts.
> 
> These members will further improve defence.pk's intellectual output and will bolster quality posting trends.
> 
> Please welcome.
> 
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> 
> Welcome Aboard.
> 
> Pakistan Defence.



I am not in the list Oman is not in the list

Congrats to all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jessica_L said:


> Kinda single


dont worry not for long im ready!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nomad16

Jessica_L said:


> Kinda single


good for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Umair Nawaz said:


> dont worry not for long im ready!





ghara ghan said:


> good for me



Tharkis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

I recommend @Jaggu to be made think tank. A knowledgeable member with sensible, mature and quality posts.....

@Aeronaut, @WebMaster please check out his posts.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Pak-one said:


> I recommend @Jaggu to be made think tank. A knowledgeable member with sensible, mature and quality posts.....
> 
> @Aeronaut, @WebMaster please check out his posts.....



Noted.


----------



## fatman17

Holy Moly....since when.....


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats ....Well deserved members...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

where am i?  ... well on topic


----------



## B+ Dracula

Emmie said:


> Congratulations!
> @Azlan Haider
> @Aamna14
> @Casus Belli
> @Neptune
> @Jessica_L
> @KAL-EL
> @Chinese-Dragon
> @nair
> @Indos
> @500
> @vostok
> @Wholegrain


Sir wat is difference b/t Think Tank Analys & Moderator?
Can You tell me in few words



Aeronaut said:


> Please welcome.
> @Azlan Haider - Pakistan
> @Aamna14 - Pakistan
> @Casus Belli - Turkey
> @Neptune - Turkey
> @Jessica_L - Haiti
> @KAL-EL - United States
> @Chinese-Dragon - China
> @nair - India
> @Indos - Indonesia
> @500 - Israel
> @vostok - Russia
> @Wholegrain - Taiwan
> Welcome Aboard.


My Style of Welcome...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant




----------



## Black Mamba1

Congrats to all. Hope PDF will be enriched with your intellectual input

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

@Informant 
Your're Back...nice to see u again


----------



## Informant

Anoushirvan said:


> @Informant
> Your're Back...nice to see u again



Chal bay Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Informant said:


> Chal bay Indian


Are you aware that the mods and admins started a sticky thread warning everybody not to behave badly

You have made some powerful enemies!


----------



## B+ Dracula

@Aeronaut 
I recommend @hinduguy to be made think tank. ...He is BABYBOOMER among many new Indian members..
He have Solid history...You know more than me....


45'22' said:


> why no Indian mods


I think now we have indian member NAIR


----------



## Reviewer21

Where's my name?


----------



## janon

Anoushirvan said:


> @Aeronaut
> I recommend @hinduguy to be made think tank. ...He is BABYBOOMER among many new Indian members..
> He have Solid history...You know more than me....
> 
> I think now we have indian member NAIR


Nair is a JTT, not a mod. There are no Indian mods, and probably will never be - the management has stated as such.

And hinduguy becoming a mod? Do you have any idea how many times he has been banned for what they consider trolling? @hinduguy, please explain.


----------



## Informant

janon said:


> Are you aware that the mods and admins started a sticky thread warning everybody not to behave badly
> 
> You have made some powerful enemies!



I have achieved infamy!

Btw link please


----------



## janon

Informant said:


> I have achieved infamy!
> 
> Btw link please


You were not mentioned by name, but you might be the inspiration.

Crackdown on staff abuse!


----------



## B+ Dracula

janon said:


> Nair is a JTT, not a mod. There are no Indian mods, and probably will never be - the management has stated as such.
> And hinduguy becoming a mod? Do you have any idea how many times he has been banned for what they consider trolling? @hinduguy, please explain.


JTT stands for what??
I find him Cool Guy, In my short history i saw him Enjoying all types of posts...No idea he was BANNED earlier.....thats why i said you know more than me......


----------



## janon

Anoushirvan said:


> JTT stands for what??
> I find him Cool Guy, In my short history i saw him Enjoying all types of posts...No idea he was BANNED earlier.....thats why i said you know more than me......


Junior think tank - that's what they used to be called earlier. Now they are called "think tank analysts".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

janon said:


> Junior think tank - that's what they used to be called earlier. Now they are called "think tank analysts".


He is Indian & now ThinkTank by management....Junior or senior issue have something associated with Power?? If you know something kindly share........


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Congratulations to all the new TTs and TTAs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

Informant said:


> Chal bay Indian


American Sundiiii kahi kiii


----------



## Ayush

Informant said:


>


Hey @Aeronaut we need a bihari think tank


----------



## livingdead

Anoushirvan said:


> @Aeronaut
> I recommend @hinduguy to be made think tank. ...He is BABYBOOMER among many new Indian members..
> He have Solid history...You know more than me....
> 
> I think now we have indian member NAIR


lolz.. . you have no idea about how much I troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

